# Protein for bulking help



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys I want to make sure I buy the right protein, im 5ft 10 and 12st 10 and quite a skinny build. I want to bulk and I want to buy the right protein to help. I have been buying impact whey from myprotein.com but im not too sure if its what I should be taking. If anyone has any good info and a link id much appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Whey protein is whey protein (with slightly varying %'s depending on brand).

Ultimately it's a case of do you trust the protein % to be what the label claims? Many big brands have been caught out.

For this reason, the main two brands I'll use are Reflex and ON.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Personally I would use Bulk Powders over My Protein, as I've had better service from them, and I trust them more. You may be interested in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/257295-protein-spiking.html

Whey is only a supplement though, and want plenty of things like meat, fish and eggs too.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Personally I would use Bulk Powders over My Protein, as I've had better service from them, and I trust them more. You may be interested in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/257295-protein-spiking.html
> 
> Whey is only a supplement though, and want plenty of things like meat, fish and eggs too.


Cheers ultrasonic once again u might as well be my PT haha. Made for interesting reading that did. I went onto bulk powders and they reasonably priced. I was thinking of buying this, do u think this is ok. As ive said before my goal is to get bigger and im doing stronglifts 5x5. Complete Mass™ Gainer Shake UK | BULK POWDERS™ thanks again


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

charlie82 said:


> Cheers ultrasonic once again u might as well be my PT haha. Made for interesting reading that did. I went onto bulk powders and they reasonably priced. I was thinking of buying this, do u think this is ok. As ive said before my goal is to get bigger and im doing stronglifts 5x5. Complete Mass™ Gainer Shake UK | BULK POWDERS™ thanks again


at 7 servings of 538kcal each thats 3766kcal per bag. Cost £12, or *£1 = 313kcal*

could just buy sainsburies oats for £1.80 a bag with a total of 15 x 363kcal per 100g serving or 5445kcal per bag for £1.70

Sainsbury's - Please enable cookies or JavaScript

*£1 = 3202kcal*

Its not like for like admittedly but I think these weight-gainers are always a waste of money as its largely oats


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> Cheers ultrasonic once again u might as well be my PT haha. Made for interesting reading that did. I went onto bulk powders and they reasonably priced. I was thinking of buying this, do u think this is ok. As ive said before my goal is to get bigger and im doing stronglifts 5x5. Complete Mass™ Gainer Shake UK | BULK POWDERS™ thanks again


Mass gainers are expensive mate. Best of buying whey and adding oats, bananas, fat etc. Work out fat cheaper.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As above, mass gainers are a waste of money. They offer no magical properties that somehow channel the additional calories into muscle building more than real food. Just buy whey protein concentrate and get the rest of your calories from whole foods.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would go for Optimum Nutrition if you can afford it - it is not as expensive as it seems as the 2.2kg tubs have about 75 servings for about £50 and 24g protein per serving. I found that when I started using it I the digestion was far better than myprotein and I would trusy ON a lot more.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pablos888 said:


> I would go for Optimum Nutrition if you can afford it - it is not as expensive as it seems as the 2.2kg tubs have about 75 servings for about £50 and 24g protein per serving. I found that when I started using it I the digestion was far better than myprotein and I would trusy ON a lot more.


On what criteria do you base your trust on ON over MP?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Pablos888 said:


> I would go for Optimum Nutrition if you can afford it - it is not as expensive as it seems as the 2.2kg tubs have about 75 servings for about £50 and 24g protein per serving. I found that when I started using it I the digestion was far better than myprotein and I would trusy ON a lot more.


By not as expensive you mean over twice as expensive as the my protein whey I bought this week?? I was gutted I only got 20% off and missed the 40% off 8 til 8 on weds night  it's 25g per 30g serving and a 5kg bag gives 166 servings for under 50 quid with 25g protein per serving.... Mixes well and tastes good... Even with water...


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

ON is a well established company (over 25 years) who have won numerous awards and are well rated in peer reviews.

I have never had any problem with their product and have always found them to mix well and never had any digestive issue with the product.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree that it is over twice the price of MP. I was meaning that it was about 66p per serving which when compared to other brands e.g. PHD, Scitec etc is similar or less.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Whey protein is whey protein (with slightly varying %'s depending on brand).
> 
> Ultimately it's a case of do you trust the protein % to be what the label claims? Many big brands have been caught out.
> 
> For this reason, the main two brands I'll use are Reflex and ON.


Yeah I tend to stick with reflex nowadays

love their pro peptide


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

at your height and weight you do not need a protien supplement.

170-180g protien would do you just fine. from food.

increase carbs/fats for added cals when bulking. i prefer upping carbs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> at your height and weight you do not need a protien supplement.
> 
> 170-180g protien would do you just fine. from food.
> 
> increase carbs/fats for added cals when bulking. i prefer upping carbs.


Nobody needs whey, but it is cheap and convenient so most will use it.

I could get all of the protein I need from whole food, but I choose not to. I prefer whey in my breakfast oats than say eating eggs or chicken at this time of day for example. I also use whey as it saves me money, being the cheapest source of protein available.

It comes down to what suits the individual.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> at your height and weight you do not need a protien supplement.
> 
> 170-180g protien would do you just fine. from food.
> 
> increase carbs/fats for added cals when bulking. i prefer upping carbs.





Ultrasonic said:


> Nobody needs whey, but it is cheap and convenient so most will use it.
> 
> I could get all of the protein I need from whole food, but I choose not to. I prefer whey in my breakfast oats than say eating eggs or chicken at this time of day for example. I also use whey as it saves me money, being the cheapest source of protein available.
> 
> It comes down to what suits the individual.


Agreed.

I don't think the diet advice was unwarranted though as OP made no reference to his diet and whether this is in check and will be the underlying factor in whether he gains any weight/mass than the brand of whey he chooses to use.

Based on being a 'skinny build' he should be eating more before pulling hairs out over which whey he may or may not need. Educating himself early on with dietary knowledge that will serve him throughout his lifting would be wiser than memorising the concentration of each branded whey


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

^

Agreed.

My point was really that the OP shouldn't feel he needs to get 100% of his protein from whole foods when I doubt many of the regulars here actually do.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> My point was really that the OP shouldn't feel he needs to get 100% of his protein from whole foods when *I doubt many of the regulars here actually do*.


as does most of the bodybuilding world


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> My point was really that the OP shouldn't feel he needs to get 100% of his protein from whole foods when I doubt many of the regulars here actually do.


 It's actually pretty tough getting 100% of your protein from whole food. Well i find it tough anyhow.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

One thing to remember is that bulking tends to lower your protein requirements, especially if you are eating lots of carbs, because a high carb intake down-regulates the use of protein for energy. 2g per kilo of LBM is plenty, especially if you are natty.

Whey supplements are convenient & cost-effective - as Ultrasonic said, whey & powdered oats in milk cannot be beaten for convenience & speed, but you should be relying on real food for the vast majority of your calories.


----------

